# C.striolata - pod



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Cryptocoryne striolata - pod*









A nice pod and open up pod of the C. striolata....
Manage to capture it today... if i did not see it today, i might have miss out the pod open up.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one.  Did you pollenate it yourself?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Aaron, I did not pollenate it myself, it just happen to be. I Suppose the one on the right of the picture is the plantlets.


----------

